# I need kid's worship songs, pre-school to 3rd grade



## BobVigneault (Sep 7, 2007)

Help me out! While our choir practices Sunday evening I will be teaching some worship songs to the little ones. I'm having trouble finding songs that are easy to remember and not just cutesy, dumb songs.

Somebody help me please. Do you know any free resources on the web that I can look up? I found a bunch of tunes that were simple but couldn't find the lyrics to go with them. Arrrgh!

So far I have "Change my heart, O God". It's simple but slow.

Don't suggest Judy Rogers, her theology is great but her songs a not accessible to the very young.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 7, 2007)

I recommend:

I'm gonna learn the books of the Bible that is OT.

NT here - same company

$.99 downloads - easy to learn - I'll try and let you hear a sample.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 7, 2007)

here is the NT version - my kids singing acapella - they learned it about 5 years ago - that would make them 7 and 5.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 7, 2007)

Also - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6QE2k1FepQ&mode=related&search="]I Love You, Lord[/ame] - add Piper's words:

I love you, Lord
and I stand amazed
my sins are gone
oh! your Name be praised
exult, my soul and behold His face
I will ever sing, oh, my King, of your grace!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVoajZSDdAw"]Lord I give you my heart[/ame]


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you JD. I'll buy that Twin Sisters Pub. album. That sounds good. You're the best, so are your kids.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 7, 2007)

Blessings! My wife says the whole album is great - she bought 'em, I learned by osmosis. 

If you need some more, she has led children in worship and taught them music for years and she is [GASP] PCA by raisin'...


----------

